# What fictional place would you like to visit?



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm disgusted with myself for having to admit it...

Hogwarts. :lol:


----------



## crazyfishlady (Nov 4, 2007)

Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory. The older version with the flavored wallpaper, heheheheh.


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Honestly, most likely Azeroth as I'm addicted to World of Warcraft at the moment...


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Well, my list picture was of Lucy, Susan, and Peter, so Narnia. My current picture is of Arwen, so Middle Earth (Lord of the Rings), and I would also love to visit Hogwarts (Harry Potter)! Or Bayern (Goose Girl), or 'the realms' (Great and Terrible Beauty).


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Mount Olympus in the Percy Jackson series. The first one where it is on the 600th floor of the Empire state building. I LOVE GREEK MYTHOLOGY!!!!!!!!


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

narnia!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

I gotta go with the Chocolate Factory...definately the old version. Or maybe Fantasia. The Emerald City?? hmmm, so much time, so little places...


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

i would have to go with hogwarts or candyland but candyland is a board game not a place right?


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Mmm...Chocolate Factory.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmm... this has been said once or twice but... Narnia. Also, the New York from the Spiderman movies. How cool would it be to see the web-slinger and those villains?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Cyrodiil, on Nirn


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

what books are those from TOS


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Not books. Cryodiil is the land of the videogame "Oblivion." 
It's awesome.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey you can do video game lands? In that case, I choose Hyrule. It looks so cool! Oh, and Zora Lake. That place is cool too.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Pallet Town :B


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Narnia, duh!


----------

